# Welche Spiele für ein Android Tablet?



## fac3l3ss (3. Dezember 2011)

*Welche Spiele für ein Android Tablet?*

Hallo,
ich suche Android Spiele.
Das Gerät ist ein Dell Streak 7, also nicht High-End.
Die Spiele habe/kenne ich schon:
- Angry Birds (mehrere Teile)
- Doodle Jump (der Klassiker )
- Minecraft Pocket Edition (nicht so toll)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Micha77 (5. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch das Tablet.Kann Shadowgun,Dragon fly,Fruit Ninja,Backbreaker Thd,Galaxy On fire  2  empfehlen


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für ein Android Tablet?*



Micha77 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Tablet.Kann Shadowgun,Dragon fly,Fruit Ninja,Backbreaker Thd,Galaxy On fire  2  empfehlen


 Fruit Ninja kenne ich schon, den rest schaue ich mir mal an! 
Gefunden habe ich BTW noch:
- Cut the rope
- World of Goo


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Micha77 (15. Dezember 2011)

Seit Heute aufjeden Fall Gta 3


----------

